# Crayon on the screen, what to use to get it off?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Our soon to be 3 year old put two lines of crayon on the screen of our 53" Sony RPTV. Before I make it worse by trying to clean it off what do you think would work? the screen is made of some sort of plastic so I dont want to use something that will damage it.

Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would try some warm water and very mild soap and a very soft cloth. If that doesn't work try some cleaner made to clean tv screens......http://www.techlore.com/article/10066/How-to-Clean-Your-TV--Computer--or-Laptop-Screen/


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Soft cotton cloth, or better, microfiber.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your little "dust cap poker" is busy, isn't she!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, she is a VERY busy little girl. The warm water and soap worked! Got it all off without any damage.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would go the opposite way from warm water. I would get some freeze spray and freeze it and see if it flakes off.


----------

